# 3 Months Old and 13 lbs?



## Pyxi (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm starting to worry a bit.. DS is EBF for the past 1.5 months or so. He was 8lbs 2 oz at birth and he's 3 months old now and is 13 lbs at 24in long. He's had frequent ped and hemotologist appointments for a blood disorder and gets weighed at least once a week, and none of the medical staff have ever said anything to me about his weight either way.

But he just started daycare 2x per week a couple of weeks ago and the other babies his age are SO chunky. I know BF babies tend to be leaner, but still I have read here about BF babies who have gained a LOT more weight than my babe at this age. Am I feeding him enough? He's having plenty of wet diapers but only has a poop every few days... so, I'm worried.







Is 13 lbs at 3 mo enough?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

What are his nursing habits like? Diapers?

-Angela


----------



## silverkts (Jan 2, 2007)

My DD was 14lbs at 4months, and stayed that way for months. So she was not much bigger that your DC. You have to ask yourself "Is he having enough wet/dirty diapers? Has he fallen off his growth curve? Does he seem healthy/alert? Meeting his milestones? How big were you/DH at his age? How big are you now? Are his nails/hair growing well?" These are a few questions that I asked myself, and it helped reassure me that DD was/is just has a small frame, and now I don't worry. Trust your gut.


----------



## mom2katie (Jun 19, 2006)

Are you sure that is not average? Dd was 15lbs at 4 months and I was told was in the 90th percentile. So 13lbs at 3 months sounds average to me.


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah that...my DD is 4 months, 14.5 lbs. It sounds OK to me if he's peeing plenty. It's normal for a 3 m.o. to only poo once every couple days.


----------



## damomma (Oct 15, 2006)

My DD was 12 lbs 4.5 oz. at 2 months, and 14 lbs 5.5 oz at 4 months so your DC is fine IMO.


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

Take into account the size/frame of yourself and your partner also. Smaller people tend to produce smaller babies.


----------



## CitizenStar (Oct 12, 2004)

My ds was 13.3 at his 2 month appt but in the 90 percentile. I would follow the pps advice. Your dc is probably right on track. Esspecially if he is having plenty of wet diapers.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Also keep in mind average growth. Most babies double their birth weight in six months. Your 3 month old is only 3 lbs away from that.


----------



## boheime (Oct 25, 2005)

If he is happy and peeing, that sounds great to me. Poo varies so greatly that as long as he actually does poo at some point during the week, it sounds normal.


----------



## Pyxi (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I think I just needed a little reassurance in a world of chubby FF babes. His nursing habits are perfect, and he has plenty of wet diapers as I said above.

Dh and I are large framed types, so that concerned me a little. DS is taaaaall (80th percentile tall!) and lean.







I didn't realize that babies double their birth weight by 6 months. He's right on track. I feel much better now. Thanks!


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

That weight sounds fine to me. If it makes you feel better my DS is 10 lbs at 9 weeks (6 lbs 4 ozs at birth). He nurses all the time and has plenty of wet and dirty diapers so I'm not worried.


----------



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

Looking at my growth charts, that looks about average, my DS was about that I think and he is in the 50th percentile. so looks good to me.


----------



## Mommy2Liz (Jun 12, 2007)

DD is 3 months on the 13th and she is barely 10 lbs. She was 5 lbs. 4 oz. at birth though.

So I guess I think 13 lbs. sounds high to me!









I'm sure he's fine. I try not to worry about the percentiles and comparisons too much. As long as the diapers are good and they seem healthy.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i have very tiny boys too and i'm very tall so it's strange for me to see my tiny guys but they're perfectly healthy. ds1 followed the 5th percentile curve most of his life (he's 2 now). ds2 is only 12lbs at 5.5 months. he has reflux though which contributes to his small stature. i wouldn't worry. people are stunned when i tell them how old ds2 is but where i live ff is the norm and most babies are huge.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

I think your boy is doing great







My DS is around 14lbs and about 24" at 3mos - but he weighed 9lbs 3oz at birth... he has a BF baby friend that is within a few days of his age and while they consistantly weigh around the same she is chunkier, but he is longer... I agree with PP who say that as long as your babe seems healthy and is getting wet diapers etc you shouldn't worry!


----------

